# Tried something new



## Mabren2 (Jan 7, 2016)

I was pleased with the way this one turned out. It is a walnut slate turkey call with a 12 gauge shotshell inlay. This was my first attempt at an inlay. The pictures don't really do this piece of wood justice. It has nice grain, and the light color on the right shows up throughout the piece as it is rotated in the light. Thanks for looking!

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160105_234848386.jpg

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 7, 2016)

Good look'n

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 7, 2016)

That's a cool idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice looking call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks good! I like the MB logo too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 10, 2016)

Great idea - love the inlay, not to mention the walnut. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

